# Bit in the "nuts" by a dog!



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Today was my last day of vacation, did a bit of fishing with some buddies. Didn't catch anything, but I did manage to soak my cellphone :sad: Damn ziplock bag apparently had a leak. Eh well...got home and figured I'd check the mail. Mighta been a mistake. Got one package from En4cer71, another from da Riverdog. Not only did Jamie send me some really nice sticks (that triple corojo is gonna die real soon!), but he sent me a bag o nuts! A whole shopping bag of pecans from a tree at his mom's. Very cool!!! Now...I gotta find a nutcracker :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Very cool addition to a bomb! 

Nuts are So damn good for you....... 

So... basicly he is saying...... "Hay.... eat my NUTS!!!!"

Right? :lol: 

I'd eat his nuts too.... so don't feel bad. Andf they ARE pro-P90X!!!! 


Cool bomb! 


sucks your phone is spent..... :twisted:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

correction..... "Hay.... eat my mom's nuts!"

and I would never talk about someone's momma....  :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Yeah, Michele's excited about gettin a bag of nuts in the mail :lol: I don't have a nutcracker though, so gonna have to get one. 

I'm pissed about the phone...hoping that it'll dry out & be ok, but don't think it's gonna work. It was making a really bad sound before I could take the battery out of the phone. I'm due for a new phone, but really wasn't planning on replacing it just yet...


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> Nuts are So damn good for you.......


I tried telling her that and she didnt believe me :lol:

Anyways, nice hit Riverdog! Bringin the heat...


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

nice hit


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

very nice hit.... i love pecans


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

jjmolleck said:


> very nice hit.... i love pecans


OH.... I see....

So YOU wanta eat some of his mom's nuts too.... is THAT it!!!! :lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Very nice hit! I'm not much of a nut-eater myself (his or hers), I prefer milk. :lol: 

Seriously though, great strike and the bag-o-nuts are another example of the creativity we've got on this board...good on ya bro!


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

CRider said:


> Yeah, Michele's excited about gettin a bag of nuts in the mail :lol: I don't have a nutcracker though, so gonna have to get one.
> .


You are most welcome Monsieur Rider. And ya already got a sack full of nutcrackers...... at least until you get down to the last one. Unless you are into rapid and volume work just squeeze a couple of nuts together. Pecans that is.  Oh yeah. Save the shells to zip in with your next cellphone. They're hydrophilic. :wink:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

riverdog said:


> CRider said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, Michele's excited about gettin a bag of nuts in the mail :lol: I don't have a nutcracker though, so gonna have to get one.
> ...


Huh...well I'll be damned, never used nuts to crack other nuts...glad you told me that though, this was killin me and I was about to go get the hammer out :lol: Some very tasty nuts ya sent me, thanks! :lol:


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Yup, I grew up in one corner of a 250 acre pecan grove south of Macon, Ga. Closest neighbor a half mile then another mile to anyone else. Now about 1500 houses in that three mile circle. Most of the pecan trees are still there though. My folks just had 15 trees on their acre lot but in a bumper crop year like last year was they'd sell hundred's of pounds of nuts. Man I hated picking those things up as a kid. It's a lot easier now with hand roller "picker uppers". That's the best I can do at putting a name on the contraptions. Again, long story short, de nada Chris. :smile:


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

JAX said:


> Very nice hit! I'm not much of a nut-eater myself (his or hers), I prefer man milk.


 :hmm:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

jjmolleck said:


> JAX said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice hit! I'm not much of a nut-eater myself (his or hers), I prefer man milk.
> ...


Leave it to the Navy guys :lol:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

That's a nice, nutty hit! :lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

:lolat: 


Acesfull said:


> jjmolleck said:
> 
> 
> > JAX said:
> ...


You guys kill me! :biglaugh:


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

NICE HIT!!!! NICE NUTS!!!!


----------



## smoke-all-day (Apr 15, 2008)

those triple corojos are really good. i couldnt comment on his nuts though.. or his mothers... :shock:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Yeah, I'm really excited bout that triple corojo after reading everyone raving about em. The nuts are tasty :shock:


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

The VS mini is also a triple corojo. Those are just as tasty and perfect for a ride home. Already burned through a tin of those. Mmmm, mmmm.... 8)


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Ah, didn't realize that lil one was a triple corojo too, cool! That other unbanded mini, that's a Rocky Patel, right?


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

CRider said:


> Ah, didn't realize that lil one was a triple corojo too, cool! That other unbanded mini, that's a Rocky Patel, right?


Yup, straight RP Junior, not to be confused with RP Jr 90 or 92 which are pricier. For me it's one of the best quick smokes out there and priced right too.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Very cool...I meant to bring one of those shorties along to work today but forgot :sad: One will come along tomorrow hehe.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I smoke Robustos on the way home from work :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Sometimes I do too, just depends. I enjoy having a smoke right after work, but smoking and driving is kinda a pain. I always end up with ash in my lap :lol:


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> I smoke Robustos on the way home from work :lol:


Ah, but you're still a youngun and work hard at smoking. Us old farts take a more leisurely approach, not that Chris has made old fart status. Let's just consider the shorty's an old fart starter kit. :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

:lol: I'm not an old fart yet, but I'm definitely working my way to it :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

riverdog said:


> Ah, but you're still a youngun and work hard at smoking. Us old farts take a more leisurely approach, not that Chris has made old fart status. Let's just consider the shorty's an old fart starter kit. :lol:


Na I just have a long commute home.. about 40 minutes.



CRider said:


> Sometimes I do too, just depends. I enjoy having a smoke right after work, but smoking and driving is kinda a pain. I always end up with ash in my lap :lol:


Smoking while driving makes me not get road rage during rush hour bc i dont want to get home as fast.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Oh, I recognize on the long drive...mine's all but an hour.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Gotta do this..... In the hustle and bustle of greater metro Yadkin County my commute is 15 miles, takes 15 minutes, 5 of that is my rough as a cob driveway, and I usually don't see another car for the first six miles in the morning. Most road rage incidents involve deer attempting to take out your right quarter panel. :roll: :lol:


----------

